# New V-Cube 6



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 12, 2015)

V-Cubes is posting about a new v-cube 6. Who is interested in it? I feel this community has pretty much written them off at this point. If it is "super smooth and sturdy" as they say I might be interested.

https://www.facebook.com/VCUBES/pho...23115339517/10153003770619518/?type=1&theater


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 12, 2015)

I am absolutely interested!


----------



## Wilhelm (Jan 12, 2015)

"super smooth and sturdy" probably only means that they have removed the clicking mechanism and changed it to the X-Cube one


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 12, 2015)

Yes, interested. Apparently the pillowed is the best 6x6 on the market.

Thanks

Edit - I was about to order but worried that the site still says "This is the first 6 layered cube of the V-CUBE[emoji769] series".


----------



## XTowncuber (Jan 12, 2015)

Now this is actually interesting. I'll wait for the reviews, but it could be a major competitor.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 12, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Yes, interested. Apparently the pillowed is the best 6x6 on the market.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit - I was about to order but worried that the site still says "This is the first 6 layered cube of the V-CUBE[emoji769] series".



I agree that the pillowed is one of the better ones on the market. 

Guess I will wait until I am sure the 6x6 they ship is the new one too!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Jan 12, 2015)

I saw the v-cubes 2-7 in an easons about 20 minutes from where I live, my just until I see it there.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 13, 2015)

No.


----------



## s3rzz (Jan 13, 2015)

Does the pillowed one have the same mech as the 4x4? That cube is really underrated.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 13, 2015)

s3rzz said:


> Does the pillowed one have the same mech as the 4x4? That cube is really underrated.



No idea, but probably. TBH, the v-cube 4 is just too catchy and the corner cutting is horrible...

On the other hand, it doesn't pop.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 13, 2015)

Gallifrey said:


> No idea, but probably. TBH, the v-cube 4 is just too catchy and the corner cutting is horrible...
> 
> On the other hand, it doesn't pop.



The pillowed 4x4 is absolutely amazing, though.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Jan 13, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> The pillowed 4x4 is absolutely amazing, though.



That's the one I'm talking about...


----------



## ottozing (Jan 13, 2015)

Meh, I'm really happy with my Aoshi and don't even really do 6x6. Nice to see V-Cubes at least try to make better cubes though.


----------



## Berd (Jan 13, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Meh, I'm really happy with my Aoshi and don't even really do 6x6. Nice to see V-Cubes at least try to make better cubes though.


Seconded [emoji111]


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 13, 2015)

ChickenWrap said:


> The pillowed 4x4 is absolutely amazing, though.



I did love my vcube 4 but recently upgraded to a mini Aosu. I had the 2, 3, 4, old 6, and 7.

I wanted to support them, but I was not a fan of most. The 4 was really good, and I feel that the 2 would be great of it was florian modded. Maybe I'll get their 6 again with this update.


----------



## PixelWizard (Jan 13, 2015)

Common, do you really think V-Cube can compete with Moyu or Shengshou?

I'd be really surprised...

But hey, why don't give V-Cube (once again) a chance?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jan 13, 2015)

I really need to see a Dan Fast review on this before I can make my final decision on it.


----------



## EMI (Jan 13, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I really need to see a Dan Fast review on this before I can make my final decision on it.



My sarcasm detector just broke, I hope you're not serious


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 26, 2015)

Has anyone seen a review or know anyone who get the new version yet?


----------



## kalyk (Mar 22, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> Has anyone seen a review or know anyone who get the new version yet?


I was looking on youtube for any video showing the new V-cube 6 flat (without the clicking mecanism), but still nothing... And it's been out for a few months already!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 22, 2015)

Oh yeah, I bought one and gave it away. It's smooth but lack of 'Florian' holes makes the outer layers very locky for me since I'm used to the AoShi now.


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 22, 2015)

I can't imagine it can compete with the aoshi or shengshou. wait what am I talking about, I haven't felt either.


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

is this the first cubic v cube?


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 22, 2015)

cashis said:


> is this the first cubic v cube?



Well... There is a cubic v-cube 2, v-cube 3, v-cube 4 and v-cube 5.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Well... There is a cubic v-cube 2, v-cube 3, v-cube 4 and v-cube 5.



And a 6 since it was first released.


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

OrigamiCuber1 said:


> Well... There is a cubic v-cube 2, v-cube 3, v-cube 4 and v-cube 5.



whoops


----------



## OrigamiCuber1 (Mar 22, 2015)

cashis said:


> whoops



You know come to think of it I should have just said that there is on for everything except 7 and 8


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 22, 2015)

EMI said:


> My sarcasm detector just broke, I hope you're not serious



It was a joke. =P Does CBC even lurk Speedsolving?


----------



## Randomno (Mar 22, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> It was a joke. =P Does CBC even lurk Speedsolving?



Probably not, but he's brought up the fact he's not a really fast speedcuber but reviews a lot of speedcubes before.


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

Lazy Einstein said:


> It was a joke. =P Does CBC even lurk Speedsolving?



Who's CBC?


----------



## biscuit (Mar 22, 2015)

cashis said:


> Who's CBC?



CrazyBadCuber (great youtuber)


----------



## cashis (Mar 22, 2015)

biscuit said:


> CrazyBadCuber (great youtuber)



Haha, this was a sarcasm. I know who he is, he's just kind of irrelevant at this point .


----------



## biscuit (Mar 22, 2015)

cashis said:


> Haha, this was a sarcasm. I know who he is, he's just kind of irrelevant at this point .



He's still great fun to watch


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 22, 2015)

I still think I'll keep with my Aoshi, I don't think anything is as good as that at the moment


----------



## kalyk (Mar 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Oh yeah, I bought one and gave it away. It's smooth but lack of 'Florian' holes makes the outer layers very locky for me since I'm used to the AoShi now.



Ok thank you! Too bad you didn't review it .


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 28, 2015)

More expensive and worse than SS and AoShi. Don't buy.

Review over.


----------



## Berd (Mar 28, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> More expensive and worse than SS and AoShi. Don't buy.
> 
> Review over.


But no drop test!?!?!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 28, 2015)

I have an anti floor mechanism for all my cubes.

My lap.


----------

